# AF canyon elk archery hunt



## Recurve12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Long time lurker but finally bit the bullet and decide i should start contributing to this board. Im 15 and have been along on a few elk hunts and this year i decided to buy a archery tag, i was all set to go with a friend, but some work issues came up and he wont be able to take me this year. I was able to get my dad to take me but he hasnt hunted in a long time. we have atv's and are ready to put in hours of hiking. any tips or help on where to start my hunt would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum young man. I'm moving this archery thread to the Archery section. A shadow post in Big Game is provided to help you find the and give your post a little more exposure.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Which tag did you get or did you plan to buy? At your age, any area is great just to get it with your old man and spend some quality time. Leave the ATV's at home; I swear none of the people who use them hunting realize how loud they are and scare everything away for miles. If you just plan to take them to the trail head and really hike hard, there is no need for them any ways. Just something I have noticed; they are fun and useful, but I think I see much more game when there are no ATV's nearby.


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

"Leave your ATV's at home." ++1

Any place you can ride your ATV up AF canyon is miles away from any elk from my experience. I would plan on doing a lot of hiking. You have a lot of options as to where to start. I would look in the area from big/little baldy across the face of timp. You can access the area either from taking the dirt road at the back of the Timponukee campground that brings you out across the face of Timp (The road is rough in places) plus it is off limits to ATV's unless they are street legal. Your other option is to access the area from hiking up the battle Creek, dry canyon or grove creek trail heads in Pleasant Grove/Lindon. All three trail take you up to and around Big Baldy. I have seen elk in that area every year in various spots for the last 6 years. A second options is to hike the various trails that take you from Silver Lake/ Tibble Fork over to dry creek trail head in Alpine. Its tough country and unless you are using horses, you need to be in good shape. I took a spike out of that area last year that was running with a nice herd. Get a map from the ranger post at the mouth of the canyon to help you find the trails. Give it a go and if you are not having any luck, PM me and I will give you specific spots to go. Good luck!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Why don't you go down to Manti or closer to Strawberry? I think you would have more fun being able to see more elk. I feel like it takes a lot of work to know where the elk hang out up AF.


----------

